

1999 Microsoft Store vs. 2009 Microsoft Store - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/10/20/1999-microsoft-store-vs-2009-microsoft-store/

======
ovi256
Hehe, Microsoft stores. I proposed to friends to give out Linux CDs during the
opening of the Windows Cafe. Yup, they are opening a cafe too, in Paris, same
day as the stores (October 22).

Hope we'll get the Linux CD thing rolling. A bit of a troll, but could be a
great laugh.

~~~
nirmal
Make some live CDs, makes it easier for people to try out.

~~~
ovi256
Oh, great idea. Lowering the cost of entry will increase participation.

I'm trying to find some local Linux non-profits, see if they have any CDs to
spare.

